# Need Brine for Beef Ribs



## gambit (Jul 26, 2013)

I've searched all over. I see several posts mention beef ribs, but nothing on the brine.  I used a simple water, vineagar, salt, bay leaf brine for my chicken.  I saw Jeffs recipe of using Cherry Dr Pepper for bringing courntry style pork ribs.

and i know family members that boil beef ribs in Pepsi; but I've read hear, and heard elsewhere that boiling takes away from the flavor.

So what's a goor brine recipe and method for some beef ribs?    possibly a combo of all of the methods, with exception of boiling>

I was thinking I have some Coke in the pantry I'll use that and sald. let them soak over night, then smoking like Cheech & Chong.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2013)

Never boil any type of meat that you plan to smoke. The only reason people ever boiled Ribs, typically Pork Spare Ribs, was to tenderize the tough meat so it can be quickly finished on a hot grill with some sauce to put back flavor. Our Low and Slow smoking takes care of the tenderizing by slowly converting the tough connective tissue to a flavorful Gelatin packed butter tender meat.

Beef is not typically brined with the exception of a curing brine used to make Corned Beef or Pastrami. Brisket is commonly injected with beef broth and may have some worcestershire or wine added. What flavor profile are you looking for? A Korean Kalbi Marinade is a great flavor for Beef Ribs. Or a simple Chinese Beef Marinade is a favorite as well. If a Cola Marinade is to your liking, search " Coke Steak Marinade Recipe ". There are many options...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Jul 26, 2013)

Dang Gambit, you rate! You got the first string on the first call.


----------



## gambit (Jul 27, 2013)

thanks for the info. yeah i NEVER boil ribs. I read it from Jeff's course, and someone also mentioned it once.  I was at work talking about my ribs, and thus guy was talkign about the boiling and falling off he bone, and I corrected him right away.

I will go with the coke marinate.  I save the Galbi sauce (Korean Marinade) for the Galbie cuts, beef short ribs.

and since those are so skinny i simply grill those, not smoke.  Thanks Chef Jimmy J.

oh get this I bought some striaght up thick slices of pork belly. dashed them with Jeff's rub, and not my nephew and boss call it Super bacon.

Jeff's rub best purchase EVER

Also just got the Tactical BBQ Apron :-p


----------



## tonybel (Jul 27, 2013)

I never heard of brining beef ribs but it would be a cool experiment. 

I recommend salt and pepper only. Maybe a little onion and garlic powder. 3-2-1 method with a chunks of hickory and mesquite for smoke flavor.


----------

